# knives,Knives,Knives



## robert flynt (Mar 14, 2014)

Some recently completed work.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 14, 2014)

Beautiful, Robert, as all your knives are! I love using my flynt folder every day!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 14, 2014)

Major drool factor !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Mar 14, 2014)

Holy Smokes! Those are beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 14, 2014)

Robert-Those are over the top gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 14, 2014)

Lots of eye candy. Beautiful work.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 14, 2014)

Robert, the only reason I can look at those works of art and not be jealous, is because I have two of them. But those are sterling examples of why we have an "eye candy" icon. The icon is over-used possibly and I am the most guily party, but in this case it's not quite enough. You are a Jedi Knifemaking Master.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 14, 2014)

All just beautiful, and represent a whole lot of work I'm sure.... What is the material of the green handled knife?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 14, 2014)

The 4th one really catches my eyes (dscn1065.jpg) The blade shape and the handle material are my favorites. Robert what style is the blade and what's the handle (BAB?) They are all superb. Thanks for letting us drool over them!!


----------



## Foot Patrol (Mar 14, 2014)

Beautiful knifes Robert. What kind of steel are you using?


----------



## Molokai (Mar 14, 2014)

Awesome work! Cant decide which is the best one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 14, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> All just beautiful, and represent a whole lot of work I'm sure.... What is the material of the green handled knife?


Barry, That is box elder burl I bought on Wood Barter and had dyed & stabilized. The one that looks like damascus ( clad steel with VG10 core ) has a iron wood handle and is wood I got from you.


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 14, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> The 4th one really catches my eyes (dscn1065.jpg) The blade shape and the handle material are my favorites. Robert what style is the blade and what's the handle (BAB?) They are all superb. Thanks for letting us drool over them!!


That one is BAB. The knife is a style I developed and refined 8 or 9 yrs. ago. I call it my modern skinner, for lack of imagination for naming things. It has been a very good seller, especially with the green BAB.


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 14, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> Beautiful knifes Robert. What kind of steel are you using?


The fighter with the camel bone handle with a 10" blade is CPM154Cm S/S. the one that looks like damascus is clad S/S with a VG10 core. The rest are ATS34 S/S. but I use all the high end stainless knife steels plus most of the high carbon and alloy non stainless.


----------



## Sprung (Mar 15, 2014)

Robert, those are _fantastic_! Words can't describe how awesome those knives are! (Someday I'm hoping to join the big leagues and find a way to own a Flynt, a Killgore, and a Molokai!)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 15, 2014)

Robert - Amazing work. I find it hard to type a response because I keep scrolling back up to look at them again... I love looking at all the detail you put in to your work - like the pommel textured to flow with the bone on #2 and the absolutely amazing file work on the same one. What material is the purple segment made from? Very inspiring work my friend

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 15, 2014)

I love the twisted icepick! I have never seen anything quite like it.


----------



## SENC (Mar 15, 2014)

That is a top view of the knife above it, no?



Blueglass said:


> I love the twisted icepick! I have never seen anything quite like it.


----------



## bench1holio (Mar 15, 2014)

Robert your work is outstanding!..I love the one with the x-lay handle, but the Damascus clad blade is by far my favourite. 
Ive got myself a Molokai, now ill have to work on getting a Flynt and a Killgore..

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Mar 15, 2014)

Those are some amazing works of art Robert. You make some awesome knives! Love em

Cody

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 15, 2014)

SENC said:


> That is a top view of the knife above it, no?


Well I guess it is but now I want a twisted icepick!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 15, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Robert - Amazing work. I find it hard to type a response because I keep scrolling back up to look at them again... I love looking at all the detail you put in to your work - like the pommel textured to flow with the bone on #2 and the absolutely amazing file work on the same one. What material is the purple segment made from? Very inspiring work my friend


Scott, It is kinda like the powder ya'll use in your casting. It is russian lavender ( charoite ) the gemstone is crushed and mixed with a resin material, preserving the color. It can be bought in 1/4x1 1/2x5" pieces.


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 15, 2014)

SENC said:


> That is a top view of the knife above it, no?


Yes that is the spine of the second knife down that I filed to give it the spiral look. Never thought about making an ice pick like that but one made like that would be unusual.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 15, 2014)

Cody Killgore said:


> Those are some amazing works of art Robert. You make some awesome knives! Love em
> 
> Cody


Thanks Cody, It means a lot coming from another knifemaker.


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Mar 18, 2014)

Gorgeous blades there, Robert! Do you forge your own steel / damascus?


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 18, 2014)

PhoenixWoodDesigns said:


> Gorgeous blades there, Robert! Do you forge your own steel / damascus?


No, I buy almost all my damascus from guys that specialize in the making of damascus and make my blades from billets they sell me. Some of my non stainless blades are forged but most are made from flat bar using the stock removal method.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

